# Roamer identification



## suhrsc (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help on the Trusport

i wiggled this Roamer out of its hiding place behind some "junk"
anyone have any details on this?

thanks!
  Zach


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi again, 

Roamer is one of the badges that was used on balloon tire bicycles produced by H.P. Snyder and marketed by D.P. Harris. 

The badge is appropriate for your frame which is definitely an H.P. Snyder frame.  

The straight bar version you have is one of the less common versions of a frame that Snyder produced from probably late 1935 through perhaps 1940. As with the Colson, the more common version is the one with two parallel curving top tubes.

References show that the straight-bar version was available in 1936, 1937 and 1938. It may have been available longer but I haven’t seen literature beyond 1938 featuring it.

Your bike is likely from 1937 or 38 as the 1936 models used a locking collet seat binder as opposed to a standard clamp and bolt

While many bicycles evolved downward from the top of the line model when introduced to a fleet special before being discontinued, the frame you have has an upwardly evolving history.  The earliest versions appear to be heavy duty service models but by 1938 the frame had grown a special tank and took over the lead position that had been vacated by the earlier “Speedline” and “Zep” style models.

I’ve placed links to bikes on Dave Stromberger’s and Bicyclebill’s sites to illustrate these models.

1936 catalog

1938 deluxe bicycle

Your Roamer looks less original than the Colson. I don’t believe any of the sheet metal or the fork is OEM and the chain ring is from a 1936 Cleveland Welding bike. It also appears that the joint between the lower top tube and the seat tube may have been repaired with a large filet weld bead. This joint would normally be flush without a bead.

So not a bad beginning, two less common versions of popular frames, both are in restorable condition. The Colson could be restored as is, the Roamer, in addition has potential to be built into a high end model.

Phil


----------



## suhrsc (Jul 12, 2008)

thank you very much phil!
   my thinking is that I'll leave the Roamer as-is  kind of a ride-able barn find

i just took the rack off the back, reversed the seat tube "L" and lower the seat as far as i could get it....has a neat racey style to it now
also hammered out the HUGE dent in the fender

i rebuilt the rear hub which is also a new departure
seems it needs a few more shims in there to take up the slack when going from pedaling to braking

  i believe the sprocket is on backwards? is that true?
in any case i count 24 teeth on it...assuming thats comparable to doubling the teeth on a normal sprocket, its huge and very hard to pedal....but ive been trying!
    i just got a 22tooth from e-bay last night with a similar design so i'll swap that on there and see how it rides
   gona need to find some better pedals and straighten the crank a bit

do these bikes have any value to them when restored?
  my thinking is that i'd like to restore the Trusport but possibly not to original specs, maybe a different color with my own ideas for pinstriping
  would i be hurting its value greatly?
  (not that i intend on selling them anyways!)

i'm guessing that brothers bought these bikes together in say 1938....both came from the same person at a swap meet, $40 for the pair of them!
   and both were red it appears originally and then black over that

the roamer seems to have blue fenders on it?
  anyways, thanks alot for the help

would some of these books available through the site be beneficial to me?
   im not so into the schwinns but these off brands I'd love to read more about

thanks alot!
  Zach


----------

